# Electric Awnings



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to share our story in hopes it can save someone else all the $$ and aggrivation we have gone through. We have a 08 35' Salem TT that we bought new and came with an Electric awning by Dometic. The sales guy really pitched how great this was and that we were going to love the ease of pushing a button and out it pops. What he didnt say was it can only be used if there is wind less than 5 miles per hour and it doesnt rain. :bang: Twice we almost lost the awning to wind gust picking up while we were out strolling the CG. *Manufacturer says you cannot us tie- downs on this model.
We just hired someone to take out the motor and arms and install a manual unit that we can tie down and LOVE it:10001:. The cost was about half that of a new awning so we saved a little there but I sure wish I had gone with a manual one to begin with, they arent hard to set up at all.


----------



## pensnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats good news. I always thought when and if my manual awning ever needed replaced i was going to check into the electric awning. I think i will skip that now. Thanks for the heads up Southrnbound.


----------



## tjccrn (Sep 3, 2009)

We have had lots of issues with our manual awning and have lost two, one nearly killing my husband and pinning him to the side of the camper. We were new campers and we have since learned to respect even the slightest winds!


----------

